# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  SERVICE MANUAL SAMSUNG SYNCMASTER 2223NW

## johnis82

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Έχει 2 μέρες που έχω πρόβλημα με καμένο τροφοδοτικό από την παραπάνω οθόνη και θα ήθελα αν υπάρχει το σχηματικό διάγραμμα διαθέσιμο 

Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## manolo

Υπάρχει το service manual της Samsung Syncmaster 2220WM. Υποθέτω ότι σε γενικές γραμμές και ιδίως στο τροφοδοτικό δεν πρέπει να έχει μεγάλες διαφορές ή και καθόλου.

----------


## pas2007

Γειά. Στο τροφοδοτικό άλλαξε τους 2 μεγάλους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές και μετά προχώρα παραπέρα αν δεν πάρει μπρος, για έλεγχο άλλως καμμένων εξαρτημάτων.
Βρήκα ότι αυτό το service manual Κάνει και για την δικιά σου.
https://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&rct=j...hMwqlTDNSuhKDA

----------


## johnis

Καλή σας μέρα! Μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο βρήκα ότι το psu αυτής της οθόνης είναι ίδιο με αυτό της LG w2234s για όσους ενδιαφέρονται!
Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας παίδες  :Smile:

----------

